# Late 30s...unfit... Too late to start training?



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

As per the title... Had a long spell of illness so cardiovascular fitness is s**t. Is it too late to start training with weights and see any big difference in fitness and physique? I'm 39 now. I'd have to start so small after 18 months of severe illness.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Definitely not too late  .


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Crack on! Im 39 and after an enforced lay off I'm starting again!


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

BeingReborn said:


> As per the title... Had a long spell of illness so cardiovascular fitness is s**t. Is it too late to start training with weights and see any big difference in fitness and physique? I'm 39 now. I'd have to start so small after 18 months of severe illness.


 Please forgive me, but I'll answer you with a counter-question: what is the alternative?

If you're content with the alternative, then by all means stick with it, if not, take a different path.

I wish you all the best young lady.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Fadi65 said:


> Please forgive me, but I'll answer you with a counter-question: what is the alternative?
> 
> If you're content with the alternative, then by all means stick with it, if not, take a different path.
> 
> I wish you all the best young lady.


  ( still out of likes )

you provide the best answers with eye opening simple truths and always polite


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

anna1 said:


> ( still out of likes )
> 
> you provide the best answers with eye opening simple truths and always polite


 Kind words come from you..., words I do not take for granted.

Thank you.


----------



## Dropitlikeasquat (Jul 23, 2017)

I hope not I've just turned 34 and I'm giving it a go, I've never been interested in fitness until last year and now I've decided to give it a go ? Go hard or go home ?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

BeingReborn said:


> As per the title... Had a long spell of illness so cardiovascular fitness is s**t. Is it too late to start training with weights and see any big difference in fitness and physique? I'm 39 now. I'd have to start so small after 18 months of severe illness.


 Put it this way you ain't going to get any younger. Yes you can make a big difference. I'm 37 and hope I'm not past it yet.


----------



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

BeingReborn said:


> As per the title... Had a long spell of illness so cardiovascular fitness is s**t. Is it too late to start training with weights and see any big difference in fitness and physique? I'm 39 now. I'd have to start so small after 18 months of severe illness.


 never too late! Unless one is already dead


----------



## Deltoid (Apr 28, 2017)

Never too late.

However once you start you will wish you had done it years ago!

I finally managed to get my wife to the gym 2 or so years ago. She was 37. She didn' even know guns exsisted! (Well she did but never been in one) she started and said she will go twice a week. Well 2 or so years later she comes with me to the gym 4,5,6 times a eek now. She addicted and say "I wish I started this year's ago"

Just be mind full though. The hardest part is a couple of months in when you don' see much progress! Keep pushing and another couple of month you will suddenly see a huge change!


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Deltoid said:


> Never too late.


 Your reply might be though. I suspect op has gone one way or the other by now.


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

BeingReborn said:


> As per the title... Had a long spell of illness so cardiovascular fitness is s**t. Is it too late to start training with weights and see any big difference in fitness and physique? I'm 39 now. I'd have to start so small after 18 months of severe illness.


 I have seen many women get in the best shape of their lives in their 40's.


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Definitely not - I started by BB journey just after turning 30. Its been a bit of a roller coaster and 6-7 years later I still have a long way to go but loving the journey. I was once told by a seasons BB competitor that training at 30+ is actually advantageous due to "muscle maturity" - not sure what this means exactly but hearing that training in my 30s was a good idea was good enough for me to get started


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Definitely not - I started by BB journey just after turning 30. Its been a bit of a roller coaster and 6-7 years later I still have a long way to go but loving the journey. I was once told by a seasons BB competitor that training at 30+ is actually advantageous due to "muscle maturity" - not sure what this means exactly but hearing that training in my 30s was a good idea was good enough for me to get started


 Sounds like he's talking out of his bum hole to be honest. I'm 38 and been lifting since a teenager and lifting in my 20's was far easier than lifting in my 30's.

Biggest advantage now is you will look and feel far better than most other people your age. It will definitely improve your quality of life.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Definitely not - I started by BB journey just after turning 30. Its been a bit of a roller coaster and 6-7 years later I still have a long way to go but loving the journey. I was once told by a seasons BB competitor that training at 30+ is actually advantageous due to "muscle maturity" - not sure what this means exactly but hearing that training in my 30s was a good idea was good enough for me to get started


 OP asked this question over a year ago but.... :lol:

I`m 39 and probably in the best shape I've ever been in, only been training at a gym for about 14 months, and just a few crappy argos things in the house before that


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Cypionate said:


> OP asked this question over a year ago but.... :lol:
> 
> I`m 39 and probably in the best shape I've ever been in, only been training at a gym for about 14 months, and just a few crappy argos things in the house before that


 That's really encouraging to hear buddy


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> Sounds like he's talking out of his bum hole to be honest. I'm 38 and been lifting since a teenager and lifting in my 20's was far easier than lifting in my 30's.
> 
> Biggest advantage now is you will look and feel far better than most other people your age. It will definitely improve your quality of life.


 Well it got me motivated anyways


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Well it got me motivated anyways


 Feel free to enter this competition by the way.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/324005-whos-got-the-best-glutes-on-ukm/


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

anna1 said:


> you provide the best answers with eye opening simple truths


 I agree, he does. Cant find the post, thread may have been deleted?! However his best quote for me is from the other week where he said "show me a one sided coin and ill show you a square circle". It was relating to a chap that was seemingly blaming his other half for their relationship breakdown.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> I agree, he does. Cant find the post, thread may have been deleted?! However his best quote for me is from the other week where he said "show me a one sided coin and ill show you a square circle". It was relating to a chap that was seemingly blaming his other half for their relationship breakdown.


 Yes , words of wisdom

@Fadi is our resident guru 

x


----------

